# سؤال متعلق بسوق العمل



## احمد ميكانيك (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الباشمهندسين 
اريد ان اعلم ما مدي اهمية اللغة الانجليزية 
لان هناك الكثير من الناس من يقول لي 
انه اهم من كورسات كتير في المجال الهندسي 
مع العلم ان المصطلحات الهندسية معروفة علي الاقل من دراسة 
بالكلية ومن قراءة الكتب الا انهم يقولو ان هذا ليس المقصود 
ولكن المقصود هو اللغة نفسها 
والكثير يقول ان فرص العمل مترتبة علي اللغة
وان الحاصل علي توفل من السهل ان يجد وظيفة رائعة جدا بمرتب غير عادي 
حتي ولو كان غير قوي علميا 
ما مدي صحة هذا الكلام 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ احمد:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته...

أخي الكريم من وجهة نظري ان اللغة مطلوبة لانها وسيلة اتصال و ليست لذاتها، وهي من أقوى الميزات للمهندس عند تقدمه لوظيفة ما خصوصا ان كان سيتعامل مع غير العرب، ولكنها ليست أهم من الجانب العلمي


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (10 أغسطس 2008)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا باشمهندس معتصم
ولكن لماذا كثير من الناس يقول ان اللغة اهم 
مع العلم اني انا شخصيا غير مقتنع بهذا الكلام واوافقك الرائ تماما


----------



## ahmedmecha (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

طبعا اللغة مهمه جدا من عدة نواحي وأهمها أنك لن تحصل عن أي مصدر هندسي في المستقبل الا باللغة الانكليزية فكيف لك ان تعمل بدون الرجوع الى المصادر الهندسية ؟ أعلم ان المصادر العربية قليلة جدا وكلها مترجمة من الانكليزية وغير ناهضه علميا فلماذا هذا الاعتماد على المصادر العربية ؟
الطالب في كلية الهندسة يتعلم كيف يبحث عن مايحتاجه فأذا واجهته مشكلة في مستقبله المهني عليه أن يعرف كيفية الرجوع للمصادر المفيدة وبرأيي لايوجد مصدر يمكن مقارنته بالمصادر التي تكون باللغة الانكليزية .
هنالك مسألة أخرى مهمه وهي أن أي مهندس يريد العمل في المستقبل مع الشركات الاجنبية يحتاج الانكليزية بشكل رئيسي وبلا نقاش. وأن أي مهندس يسعى لتطوير نفسه لايمكنه الاستغناء عن الانكليزية . فالجامعة والبروفيسور لايعطينا كل شيء وأنما يدلنا على الطريق الصحيح ونحن نبني أنفسنا.
أنا لا أقول أبدا ان اللغة أهم من العلمية لكنها من الضروريات المهمة


----------



## الفارس الابيض (10 أغسطس 2008)

معااااااااااااااااااااك كل حق

م.محمد خليل


----------



## الفارس الابيض (10 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم انا عيز اعرف هيا اية الميكا ترونكس وهل لها علاقة بالالكترونيات


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام


اضافتا الى ما ذكروووه الاخوة 

جميع الانظمة الحديثة هي باستخدام المنيوال وهذا بالانكليزي اكيد وذلك لاحتكار الشركات لطرق التصنيع والصيانة 

وايضا هنالك شركات بدات تصنع اجهزة لايمكن صيانتها الا اون لاين وذلك بربط الجهاز مع الوكيل الرئيس للشركة واكيد لايمكنك التخاطب الا بالانكليزي مع المسوؤل في الفرع الرئيس واحيانا تظهر مشكلة جديدة غير موجودة في الستندر فيجب عليك شرح مشكلة مع الفرع الرئيس لتفهم الوضع ومحاولة صيانه الجهاااز


وهناك قاعده بوجهة نظري المتواضعه لاتوجد هندسة بالعربي اقصد هذا المصطلح غير صحيح ومن يجاول ترجمه الكتب او غير هذاااا فهوووو واهم الهندسة عندما تعرب تفقد ملامحها الرئيسية ....اسف العربية لايمكن احتوائها الهندسة لاننا لسنا الموسسين لهذه العلوم الحديثة ولذلك يمكن دراستها وتعلمها باللغه الام وهي الانكليزية 


وايضااا اغلب الدول العظمى الان اتجهت للانكليزية حتى الالمان والصين واليابان وفرنسا ...الخ لانهم ادركووو ان لغه العالم الحديث هي الانكلش 





شكراااااااا



علي عباس جاسم


ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 أغسطس 2008)

اضافتا الى ذلك جميع الحلول والمعلومات والبرامج المتوفره هي اون لاين ولغة الانتر نت هي الانكلش والان الانتر نت هو عصب الحياة نستطيع قيادة جميع امورنا خلاله دول اللجوووء الى اي مكان 


شكرااا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شاركنا 
ولكن كيف مهما كان ان تكون اللغة اهم من المادة العلمية 
تعقيبا علي كلام المهندس علي 
او اني بكلم مع مسئول من الشركة بالانجليزية لانه اجنبي 
كبف ل ان افهم جيدا دون المعرفة العلمية الكافية 
وبذلك اري ان المادة العلمية اهم ولكن كثير من الناس يقول لي عكس ذلك 
فما رايكم 
يا ريت با باشمهندس علي تعطي رايك


----------

